

ShowHN:  ScaleSimple - An Open Source CDN platform - dberg
http://blog.dberg.org/2014/01/scalesimple-open-source-cdn.html

======
Alex3917
This marketplace idea is really cool. I'd imagine that since this doesn't
really touch the application at all, once the cost of trying something
basically drops to zero this would create lots of freedom to experiment with
potentially impactful things that one wouldn't otherwise mess with.

~~~
dberg
Yea, there are tons of ideas around this. Things like rate limiting, templates
for all kinds of CMS, plenty of VMOD ideas, etc. Hopefully we get there :)

~~~
ruben_varnish
(Now I see why you liked vagent2 so much. Nice work!)

I have to agree on this point.

The Varnish Ecosystem is quite large and the software has been used for many
years to solve lots of different problems in many different environments, with
many frameworks and stacks.

The closest to a multiple solution VCL library is this: *
[https://github.com/mattiasgeniar/varnish-3.0-configuration-t...](https://github.com/mattiasgeniar/varnish-3.0-configuration-
templates)

There is already a lot to play with. This and other solutions and Varnish
Cache extensions are listed on the VMODs and Utilities directories: *
[http://varnish.org/vmods](http://varnish.org/vmods) *
[http://varnish.org/utilities](http://varnish.org/utilities)

Make sure to add SimpleScale to the list (an publish screenshots if you have
any). If it gains traction, it can be a valuable tool for many users.

~~~
dberg
Ha thanks Ruben. I just published it to the utilities page, cheers.

------
hench
I think you have something here - the gap certainly exists - I am certainly
going to look at implementing... the big CDNs are a nightmare to deal with

------
pravenjohn
am looking forward to trying it out... we have a custom internal CDN
implemented alreayd - which requires alot of work to add new applications...
will keep u posted...

------
carlchenet
great idea! Can't wait to have a look at the code, thanks

~~~
dberg
no prob! Things are still a little rough, but hopefully being open will
accelerate the state of the platform. Any feedback is welcome.

